# 2016 PE Parking Lot G2G



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Event:*

Parts Express Midwest Audiofest Parking lot G2G

*Date:*

Saturday July 9th 2016 

*Time:*

The parts Express event starts at 8AM and goes to 5PM. I will leave it up to the guys/gals as to if they would like to go out to eat for dinner afterwards but that's definitely something we can do. If you want to vote on this please post yes or no to eating afterwards. I will keep track of it. 


Here are some details. This literally will be in the parking lot so bring some lawn chairs. Food will be provided by Parts Express as at the same time they have their own event going on. They usually have 20% off everything in their WH plus have drawings early (benefits to getting there early) They usually have bags of chips, hotdogs, and pop/water. All donation based. All of which go to charity. 

They also have a sanctioned Mecca event going on as well. 

This was carried over from the other thread I made. I will have a mod delete that one and continue on with this one. Please add your username, vehicle you wish to bring, and your name.







*Attending:*

1) Beckerson1 (2006 Civic Si) (Justin)
2) deeppinkdiver (Steve) (Ridgeline if its ready)
3) Zippy (Bo) (BRZ)
4) #1BigMike
5) Ism

Maybe:
1) -
2) Hillbilly SQ (Chris) (Ram)
3) soundstreamer


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

sub'd


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

#1BigMike said:


> sub'd


You and your sub'd comment lol


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Haha! 

Still looking forward to making the event.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

#1BigMike said:


> Haha!
> 
> Still looking forward to making the event.


Lol. Can't wait to meet you. I will hold you to it lol.

BTW what vehicle would you bring and you first name? I assume its Mike?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmm, that's a lot of driving and lodging expenses for only 4 hours of meet time. You'd probably get a lot more people committing if it went from like 9am until the diy members decided leave, or when the PE shindig ended we all go to dinner somewhere and continue the party in a parking lot somewhere


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Hmm, that's a lot of driving and lodging expenses for only 4 hours of meet time. You'd probably get a lot more people committing if it went from like 9am until the diy members decided leave, or when the PE shindig ended we all go to dinner somewhere and continue the party in a parking lot somewhere


I believe the event goes from 8AM to 5PM which is more then possible. I may not be able to make it that early (depends on if I have to work that Saturday). It would be up to the guys as to if they would like to go somewhere to eat that evening. I have no problem with it personally. It's a 3 hour drive for me personally so if that's something guys would like to do I can hotel up for the evening if need be. 

Thanks for the suggestion. Updated first post. Eventually I'd like to make this a two day type event (parking lot jumpers) but I'm not a local to Dayton so wouldn't know if this would be possible or not. I'm sure there is a local Walmart we could raid


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bumping this up. I do plan to be in for this event but it truly depends on my job situation at that point and time. I think I figured out which path I want to go down as far as a career but am tossing around the idea of going back to school. Looking at automotive technician. I will do my best to be there but if for some reason I can't this year I'm sure someone would be more then willing to step up in my place.


Someday it would be really cool to make this a multi day type event for those who would be traveling a long distance but as of now its only going to be within the Midwest audiofest timeframe. 

Anyway I will post more information when the time comes around for this.


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

This event is going to be huge this year. I hope we have room for you guys


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ge_off_me said:


> This event is going to be huge this year. I hope we have room for you guys


I don't doubt it. Had quite a few last year show up. Expect just as much this year.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bumping this up quys


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

A quick google maps search of the are and I found a well reviewed bar near there called Whiskey Barrel. I'd be up for some booze and bar food after the get together.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I had a good time meeting you all last time - wish I could make it this time, but I'll be in Brazil. 

It was hot last year.....would be great if someone with a canopy showed up early and claimed a section of the PE lot or an adjacent lot. 

I was pretty wilted by the time this lousy pic was snapped.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Zippy said:


> A quick google maps search of the are and I found a well reviewed bar near there called Whiskey Barrel. I'd be up for some booze and bar food after the get together.





bertholomey said:


> I had a good time meeting you all last time - wish I could make it this time, but I'll be in Brazil.
> 
> It was hot last year.....would be great if someone with a canopy showed up early and claimed a section of the PE lot or an adjacent lot.
> 
> I was pretty wilted by the time this lousy pic was snapped.



Would definately be up for that Bo. 

Jason, once again, it was nice meeting you. At some point here when I get back on my feet (hoping to hear back from a place id like to get into shortly here). May mess up this years PE trip for me personally but would allow me to show up next year with hopefully my ported setup V2. I have a feeling my issues I've had are the result of the port being to close to the pods walls. Essentially causing a ton of turbulence at the port which results in some crazy resonance and port noise. I still have to do some testing. Have all this free time and still haven't gotten around to it.


Well I was there early enough last year in which we could've gotten into the designated area. I'm sure we might be able to convince Ge_off_me to leave us some space lol


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Beckerson1 said:


> Would definately be up for that Bo.
> 
> Jason, once again, it was nice meeting you. At some point here when I get back on my feet (hoping to hear back from a place id like to get into shortly here). May mess up this years PE trip for me personally but would allow me to show up next year with hopefully my ported setup V2. I have a feeling my issues I've had are the result of the port being to close to the pods walls. Essentially causing a ton of turbulence at the port which results in some crazy resonance and port noise. I still have to do some testing. Have all this free time and still haven't gotten around to it.
> 
> ...


Justin,

Hopefully you can make it to the PE gathering. I'll be bringing my BRZ this time. It's getting it's amps swap from 2 Hertz HDP4s to 6 Bewith Accurate A-110s II amps and a JL Slash 600/1 right now. I'd love for you to hear it.

Jason,

Any word on when the Fall date for the NCSQ get together will be? If the install turns out like I expect, I'll bring my BRZ again.


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll be there if my car is ready. 2010 Dodge Challenger


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Zippy said:


> Justin,
> 
> Hopefully you can make it to the PE gathering. I'll be bringing my BRZ this time. It's getting it's amps swap from 2 Hertz HDP4s to 6 Bewith Accurate A-110s II amps and a JL Slash 600/1 right now. I'd love for you to hear it.
> 
> ...


I've been eyeballing the weekend of the 24th of September for the meet. That is a definite maybe.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I know I was just a 'maybe' but with all my work travel this summer, I'm gonna have to miss this one. Hate to miss the PE thing again, too, but unfortunately I just can't swing it this year.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

ErinH said:


> I know I was just a 'maybe' but with all my work travel this summer, I'm gonna have to miss this one. Hate to miss the PE thing again, too, but unfortunately I just can't swing it this year.


Unfortunate. Was looking forward to meeting you. At some point you will find the time. 

Plan to hold this G2G every year as long as we don't get too rowdy lol


BTW PM sent your way


Attending:

1) Beckerson1 (2006 Civic Si) (Justin) (depends on job situation)
2) deeppinkdiver (Steve) (Ridgeline if its ready)
3) Zippy (Bo) (BRZ)
4) #1BigMike
5) Ism (2010 Dodge Challenger) 

Maybe:
1) Hillbilly SQ (Chris) (Ram)
2) soundstreamer




Here is the link to the 2016 PE Midwest Audio Fest:

http://www.midwestaudiofest.com/


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bumping this up:


BTW I accepted a job today for Valvoline so I will most likely won't make this but all depends on schedule. I'm sure someone will be able to step up this year and coordinate things in my absence.


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

Well, I am hosting the event, so I will see what I can do to keep this going lol.

It's going to be pretty packed, so the competition SQ area will be across the street, which is where I suggest everyone for the meet parks after buying their goodies from PE.

I will also be attending with my Fiesta ST.


----------



## thefordmccord (Oct 18, 2012)

I plan to be there in my Scion TC.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

I definitely won't be able to make it. My brothers getting married this year and we are having the shower that day. I've been told that it is a MUST to be there.


Attending:

1) deeppinkdiver (Steve) (Ridgeline if its ready)
2) Zippy (Bo) (BRZ)
3) #1BigMike
4) Ism (2010 Dodge Challenger) 
5) thefordmccord (Scion TC)
6) Ge_off-me (Fiesta ST)

Maybe:
1) Hillbilly SQ (Chris) (Ram)
2) soundstreamer


I will have vacation next year so definitely will make it then. Bummed that I can't this year


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm still a maybe. Will be a last minute thing if I do make it. What are some safe areas to stay nearby?


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'm still a maybe. Will be a last minute thing if I do make it. What are some safe areas to stay nearby?


Centerville and Springboro are both fairly close a good areas to stay in.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks. I'm from the Little Rock area so have pretty thick skin and street smarts but don't like taking chances.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'm still a maybe. Will be a last minute thing if I do make it. What are some safe areas to stay nearby?


The entire state of Ohio except a couple small areas of Columbus and Cleveland 



Ge_off_me said:


> Centerville and Springboro are both fairly close a good areas to stay in.


I think I stayed in a Hilton Garden Inn in Springboro that was amazing - huge outdoor mall area - restaurants, etc. fantastic area.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Hmm. Will see will see. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Little over 10 hours for me. There's a "scenic" route that goes through Missouri, Illinois, and Indiana that's about an hour longer but the list of turns is a mile long. The other two routes are pretty mindless through Kentucky and Tennessee, and I've had my fill of Tennessee for a while after driving the entire length of it several times (couple times from the sw corner to the ne corner, lol.


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

Trust me, it is worth the drive  Not to mention you get the honor of letting me listen to your car


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Well I'm out. Too much crazy at work right now and I can't leave my crew hangin'. I work most every Saturday and Sunday as well. One of the bosses was in a bad motorcycle wreck so it's just not a good time. He's a tough little guy though. At 240 I'm 100% heavier than he is but still wouldn't want to take him on! I've been turned up to 11 the past couple weeks and don't see an end in sight. Once reinforcements come in to help out I'm taking a full week vacation for mental health!


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

It's looking like it will be about 86 degrees for this show. If you have a pop up gazebo/tent, I would recommend bringing it.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Y'all have fun. Maybe I'll make it next year.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Aw hell. You guys are making me sad lol

Next year. I will be there next year. Though its nice working again.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Saturday is coming quickly. I should be good to go for the drive. Weather looks good too.


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

I should be there for the show. I believe the weather is going to be pretty good. Unfortunately I will not have much of a system but look forward to meeting some of you all and listening to some nice systems.


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

Is there a certain area where the diyma people are gathering. I hoping to get there around 9 or 10. I will be driving a Ford Fusion and hope to meet some of you.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Must have been epic... people be speechless


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Steve, Geoff and I were mostly it. We were in the SQ judging area most of the day. Steve was showing off more Sinfoni goodness. Geoff was busy running everything as usual. I was giving demos and listening to some cars most of the day.

I enjoyed myself.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Zippy said:


> Steve, Geoff and I were mostly it. We were in the SQ judging area most of the day. Steve was showing off more Sinfoni goodness. Geoff was busy running everything as usual. I was giving demos and listening to some cars most of the day.
> 
> I enjoyed myself.


Glad you enjoyed yourself Bo. Wish I could've made it but had other things going on. I will make it a point to get there next year.


----------

